# 2012 Millennium Bully Fest THE East Coast WILL NEVER BE THE SAME JANUARY 7



## cosanostra.mandel (Oct 26, 2011)

dear bully community *GETCHAONE,COSANOSTRA/HIDDEN CITY KENNELS* ,MANDEL,DAVE HAVE COME TOGETHER TO BRING YOU THE ELABORATE 2012 MILLENNIUM BULLY FEST GOING DOWN IN ALLENTOWN PA. AT THE ALLENTOWN FAIR GROUNDS ON JANUARY 7 2012. THE TOP NAMES OF THE BULLY WORLD WILL BE PRESENT AT THIS EVENT ALONG WITH THE HOTTEST DOGS OF THE BULLY WORLD ,FLYER AND VIDEO FOR THIS EVENT WILL BE UP ON MONDAY WE JUST WANTED TO LET OR COMMUNITY KNOW WHAT WAS ABOUT TO HIT THE EAST COAST .BUT I CAN TELL YOU THIS THE JUDGES FOR THIS EVENT WILL BE RON RAMOS AKA PAPA PIT AND ADOLFO SILVA IT DONT GET ANY MORE SWEETER THAN THAT ,JUST WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHO ELSE IS COMING THE LINE UP IS RIDICULOUS.SO STAY TUNED FOR FLYER AND VIDEO .


----------

